# Italian members?



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

I was wondering how many italians are part of TC just to get acquainted with a compatriot!

I'm 21 and I'm from Verona =)


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I could be your father and I'm from Milano


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Half of my family is from Sicily!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Your father's or mother's?


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Your father's or mother's?


My mother's side, they live just a few minutes away from Catania. There are many "Aci" towns near Catania, like Acitrezza, Acireale, Aci Castello, Aci Catena, Aci San Filippo, Aci this, Aci that! :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Mrs Hermit thought I was Italian when she first saw me ... does that count?

And she still tells people that she is disappointed that I turned out to be English


----------



## DamoX (Sep 14, 2014)

Hope I can go on a trip for listening to Rock Progressive Italiano. 

... Sorry I'm from Japan, where very few members come here from, I guess.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm Italian. All sides.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

DamoX said:


> Hope I can go on a trip for listening to Rock Progressive Italiano.
> 
> ... Sorry I'm from Japan, where very few members come here from, I guess.


You'd be disappointed....it's less performed than classical music by now...

Very high risk to hear Giovanni Allevi instead.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

My father's Family are from Napoli...Sorry!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

So at the moment we have

- kikko and myself 100% Italians (2)
- DiesIrae, Badinerie 50% Italians (2). 
Don't know if Itullian is kidding...well, let's count him as well (1)
- Mr. Hermit and DamoX simpathizer (2)

= *7*

We need at least 4 more members for the first *TC* *WIFT* - *W*onderful *I*talians *F*ootball *T*eam

Gentlemen? We are waiting for you...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ erm, I am rubbish at sport - I can barely walk in a straight line, let alone play football. I can't even play adequately on a playstation. Can I act as the team mascot instead?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, with those (Berlioz's) hair you'll be a very nice mascot, but then we need to get at least 5 more participants...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

GioCar said:


> So at the moment we have
> 
> - kikko and myself 100% Italians (2)
> - DiesIrae, Badinerie 50% Italians (2).
> ...


At first I thought I had no connections with Italy at all, bar a handful of holidays. But then I remembered that I worship the Quartetto Italiano, so that makes me half-Italian too! Count me in...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, this is a very good reason! Mr. Turnabout, your are in!

- kikko and myself 100% Italians (2)
- DiesIrae, Badinerie 50% Italians (2). 
Don't know if Itullian is kidding...well, let's count him as well (1)
- Mr. Hermit, DamoX, TurnaboutVox simpathizers (3)

= *8

*Anyone else? C'mon....I know there are some other Italians or simpathizers hidden in the TC depths....


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Can I join as a sympathizer, please ?

Tuscany is my favourite holidaydestination, I have Italian loudspeakers, had many Italian cars (oh, the crispy sound of our Alfasud sprint 1.5 QV on full throttle) and I only drink red wine from Italy. (Well, almost, the stuff is expensive). Espressomachine is also from Italy. 
And my Borgioli shoes fit like I'm walking on fluffy clouds. 

Ciao,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

GioCar said:


> Yeah, this is a very good reason! Mr. Turnabout, your are in!


May I be known as 'Signor Ruotare-attornoVoce', per favore...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Our neighbour is Italian - does that count?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

VERY GOOD! Two more sympathizers and athletic members!

Update:
- kikko and myself 100% Italians (2)
- DiesIrae, Badinerie 50% Italians (2). 
Don't know if Itullian is kidding...well, let's count him as well (1)
- Mr. Hermit, DamoX, Sig. Ruotare-attorno Voce, Jos and Art Rock sympathizers (5)

= *10

*One more to make the team, two to leave on the bench Mr Hermit (our mascot)


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I work for Italians is that count? I got Italian beginning understandings.:lol:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Of course Levanda, you are welcome but this is a male team and you're obviously....a man?

If not, no problem, you can help us with the translation for the non-Italian speaking team members. 

In any case, you are in!


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Of course Levanda, you are welcome but this is a male team and you're obviously....a man?
> 
> If not, no problem, you can help us with the translation for the non-Italian speaking team members.
> 
> In any case, you are in!


Why only male team? I don't get it?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Levanda said:


> Why only male team? I don't get it?


Because your not Italian....:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Levanda said:


> I work for Italians is that count? I got Italian beginning understandings.:lol:


Ha! Ha! Levanda is very funny!!! :lol:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Levanda said:


> Why only male team? I don't get it?


Well, actually we are making the first TC WIFT (Wonderful Italians Football Team) and the first members joining the team were all men (...I guess )
Usually football teams are not mixed...

Of course we can also start collecting applications for the first *TC FIFFT*(*F*abulous *I*talians *F*emale *F*ootball *T*eam - hope the order of adjectives is correct)!

So for the TC WIFT:
- kikko and myself 100% Italians (2)
- DiesIrae, Badinerie 50% Italians (2). 
Don't know if Itullian is kidding...well, let's count him as well (1)
- Mr. Hermit, DamoX, Sig. Ruotare-attorno Voce, Jos and Art Rock sympathizers (5)

= 10

*For the TC FIFFT:
- levanda, sympathizer (1)**

= 1

Ladies? We need you!*


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm a girl. I'm also Italian, and I'm really hot.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I ate at Olive Garden a couple times, if that counts. I miss their bread sticks and minestrone.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> Because your not Italian....:lol:


Oh but I like Italian man, their are best lovers, I like Italian food, culture everything about Italy and why this not count. :lol:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm a girl. I'm also Italian, and I'm really hot.


Your phone number please?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

trazom said:


> I ate at Olive Garden a couple times, if that counts. I miss their bread sticks and minestrone.












Male or female team?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm a girl. I'm also Italian, and I'm really hot.


PM with phone number.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

GioCar said:


> Male or female team?


No team, I just wanted show my Italian spirit. Besides, I don't want to deprive a real 100, 50, or 25% Italian the opportunity to join. I'll just sit on the sidelines with the other groupies.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm of Italian descent and my dad was born there, but I don't live there  Wish I did; I have family there (in Abruzzo) and I love visiting as often as I can


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Well, actually we are making the first TC WIFT (Wonderful Italians Football Team) and the first members joining the team were all men (...I guess )
> Usually football teams are not mixed...
> 
> Ladies? We need you![/B][/B]


Hey, if ladies are going to be in the team, then I might hobble along ... in the hope of swapping a shirt with one of them :lol:


----------

